# Fresh Coffee around the Campfire



## Sagetown (Feb 18, 2011)

This past fall, me and the wife enjoyed many trips to the camp grounds . I'd get up early, as the Sun's rays began to beam over the mountain, and stir the coals in the campfire and set a pot of coffee on and prepare the fire for breakfast. A refreshing sensation set the atmosphere as the aroma of coffee filled the kripsy cool air. The evenings were enjoyed with a good meal and hot cooked deserts. 






And the best times were after sundown as the temperature began cooling back down and we'd close in around the campfire, transfixed by the crackling of the fire as the flames licked over the logs. The night slowly creeping in arounds us, we would hear the lowly calls of the Hoot Owls. A pot of water setting beside the campfire was the makings for some good Hot Cocoa before the fire died down and it was time to turn in for the night.


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 18, 2011)

Wait a second there........_what kind of hot cooked desserts_ and what's in the hanging dutch oven?

Damn, I'm hungry


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey trimmed; I think that particular meal was Jambalaya with cut sausage links.
Peach Cobler cooking over hot coals excite not only your sense of smell, but makes you so hungry you could eat the whole thing.

That night I was having fun whittling on some fresh cut hickory sticks. :rockn:


----------



## deeker (Feb 18, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> This past fall, me and the wife enjoyed many trips to the camp grounds . I'd get up early, as the Sun's rays began to beam over the mountain, and stir the coals in the campfire and set a pot of coffee on and prepare the fire for breakfast. A refreshing sensation set the atmosphere as the aroma of coffee filled the kripsy cool air. The evenings were enjoyed with a good meal and hot cooked deserts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What the heck were you doing still in camp at sunrise?

Oh, the shame.

I always enjoyed the coffee can being opened during our family deer hunts...from the 60's into the 90's. Sadly now most have passed on.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 18, 2011)

> deeker ~ I always enjoyed the coffee can being opened during* our family *deer hunts...from the 60's into the 90's. Sadly now* most have passed on*.



You pretty much hit the nail on the head deeker. I loved to hunt, and the wife loved fishing. But we've mellowed over the years from stress at the work place, putting up with each other, and facing the cold facts of death itself. Now we're enjoying *being alive* and having one another's companionship in our retirement age. Nowdays instead of going hunting and fishing I'd rather talk about the hunts I've been on, and the fish stories I've experienced. 

We've had as much excitement at camp this fall as we ever had hunting. Why one afternoon just before Deer Season opened a doe ran through camp. I jumped up and grabbed my camera as she stopped in a thicket not 50 yards from me. Then she sped off like a bullet. I kinda scratched my head in wonderment as to why she was acting that-a-way, when I look around, and here comes this 6 point Buck running right up to camp and stops. He don't even see me standing there holding my breath in disbelief. He smells around a bit, picks up the doe's scent, and off he went in dead pursuit.


----------



## cat-face timber (Feb 18, 2011)

Some of my best memories are of sitting around a camp fire.
Cold wind blowing, spitting snow, drinking coffee and talking to my dad.
He loves telling me old logging stories.

I miss you Dad.


----------



## mama (Feb 19, 2011)

*camping*

The best camping trips are when my kids and Grand Kids go.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 19, 2011)

mama said:


> The best camping trips are when my kids and Grand Kids go.



Oh; Yeah! That makes for a great time for us all, especially the kids.:msp_smile:


----------



## luckycutter (Feb 19, 2011)

deeker said:


> What the heck were you doing still in camp at sunrise?
> 
> Oh, the shame.
> 
> I always enjoyed the coffee can being opened during our family deer hunts...from the 60's into the 90's. Sadly now most have passed on.


 
Its all about good scouting. If you put the camp in the right place the animals come to you just as it is light enough to shoot. Nothing makes an animal stop and look around thinking WTH?? like a coffee grinder in the morning.

Don't tell me you have been doing it the hard way all this time. Getting up at dark:30, throw some food in and hike miles in the dark and bitter cold before the first rays of sunlight kiss the morning? Thats...thats....thats primeval....and a bit masochistic.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 19, 2011)

luckycutter said:


> Its all about good scouting. *If you put the camp in the right place the animals come to you just as it is light enough to shoot. *Nothing makes an animal stop and look around thinking WTH?? like a coffee grinder in the morning.
> 
> Don't tell me you have been doing it the hard way all this time. Getting up at dark:30, throw some food in and hike miles in the dark and bitter cold before the first rays of sunlight kiss the morning? Thats...thats....thats primeval....and a bit masochistic.



Hey lucky; there was a fellow began cutting firewood in the early fall. He noticed a large Buck Deer would come up to the edge of the woods where he was cutting and stand there watching him as he felled trees for firewood. On Opening Day of Deer Season the guy took his Deer Rifle along to the job site. He fired up the saw and began cutting, and sure enough, that Buck appeared just like clock-work. The guy set down his saw, walked over to his gun, and filled his Deer Tag for the season.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## luckycutter (Feb 20, 2011)

Iv'e done that too. I have also drug myself out of bed, drove for an hour and tripped along in the woods long before sunrise. Hunted all day without seeing a thing. Hit the truck after dark then one of them runs out in front of me when I was a mile from home. I didn't need to swerve or accelerate or nothing. 

One year I saw a dandy 4 point just off the runway of the city airport. I was mesmerized until I heard a BAM!!! and my car shuttered. I thought I wandered into the oncoming lane or something but as I looked forward I saw the pheasant sliding over my windshield. Who needs a gun when you have a great white hunting vehicle.


----------



## tree md (Feb 21, 2011)

Kind of funny, I have been looking over jungle hammocks on the internet tonight trying to decide which one I want to buy... I checked in here to post a thread and see if anyone has any experience on camping with one and saw this thread...

I am looking forward to getting back out in the woods as soon as it warms up. I am in kind of a stupor being that I am over a month out from deer season and feeling like a monkey in a cage. I've been fishing a couple times already this year but I am dying to get back in the woods. Me and my buddy plan on doing some island camping and fishing this Summer on Keystone. Love the smell of coffee and frying bacon in the mornings out in the woods.

On the deer and chainsaw deal; Me and my dad hunted in Maine for a few years, way up on the Golden Road. Nothing but logging camps for miles and miles. We stopped and asked some loggers if they could advise us on a good hunting area and the laughed and said yeah, right outside of their work zone... They said the deer were attracted to the sound of chainsaws...


----------

